# Spain- GPS



## neash (Jun 17, 2010)

We will be in Spain and have rented a car for driving in Madrid-Malaga. We are 8 people in our party and renting a van. I just read that in Spain, screen based navigation systems are considered illegal, yet a lot of people say they use them. Does anyone know what the real deal is?
Are windshield suction cups frowned on/illegal?

Also, the law requires that every passenger in the car should have an illuminating vest. Is it for all passengers or only those that get out of the car when pulled over to the side of the road. 

Thanks a lot in advance for anybody who may have more info for me.


----------



## Blues (Jun 17, 2010)

I don't know about the legalities of GPS in Spain (sorry), but I highly recommend having one!  Indeed, it was our trip to Spain that caused me to buy a GPS in the first place (unfortunately, not until our return).  Navigation through the cities is extremely confusing.  I spent over an hour in Granada trying to find our hotel.

As far as the vest, I'm not sure, but I was under the impression it was an EU rule, not just Spain.  At any rate, our rental car had them in the trunk.  I suspect that's the norm for renting a car in Spain (or even Western Europe).  If it concerns you, call your rental car company and ask about it.

-Bob


----------



## Cotswolder (Jun 17, 2010)

I have used a screen based GPS in Spain. I have not heard of any problems.

With regard to the Hi-viz jackets there should be enough for everyone.
It is not if you are pulled over but, if you break down, especially on a motorway, it is always recommended that ALL person leave the car and seek safety off the highway.

You should find enough in the rental car and, if not, ask for more.

There should also be a warning triangle as these are law also


----------



## neash (Jun 17, 2010)

Thank you Bob  and Bruce for your replies. Bruce, when you used your GPS, did you mount it on the suction cup? or should I buy the bean bag thingy that sits on the dashboard?


----------



## Cotswolder (Jun 17, 2010)

I used a suction cup. I t is same one I always use in the UK.

#If you put it on the left of the windscreen it is less conspicuous


----------



## CarlK (Jun 17, 2010)

I had the same experience as Bob.  We got lost so often in Spain that as soon as we got home I bought a TomTom GPS loaded with maps for both North America and Europe.  For some reason I found it impossible to get a decent map in Spain.  We have used the GPS since in Italy and Switzerland, as well as in Canada and the US.  We wouldn't be without one now.

Carl


----------



## Jimster (Jun 17, 2010)

*to Mod*

Can we add this to the sticky on Spain above- under driving?


----------

